# Anyone play Forza?



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Weekly VAG Forza racing series

*RACING STARTS AT 9:30PM EST EVERY MONDAY*

For the west coast, the 1AM est game
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1

I have found that The B500 is a very competitive and close class, and there is enough control that every race isn't decided by an epic crash... mostly

Rules
VAG cars max class B500, any tune, any upgrades

*CAR RESTRICTIONS WILL BE STRICTLY ENFORCED
NO BMWS NO MINIS NO VAUXHALL NO EXCEPTIONS

Volkswagen Audi Group
*AUDI AG, the Audi Group
Automobili Lamborghini S.p.A.
Bentley Motors Limited
Bugatti Automobiles S.A.S.
SEAT, S.A.
Škoda automobilová 
Volkswagen Passenger Cars, 
Volkswagen Commercial Vehicles 
Scania AB

send me a friend request at phill0046 if you are interested, the game lobby will be open fifteen minutes or so before time so people can join

Here is also a list of the regular racers
- TfR HausJunkie 
- F1Fan07
- Sir Rubs Alot
- HeliosGLi16v
- MK3 16v
- VW 12V Golf
- pedmaster
- OmgE30
- Rheaume3


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGhlGMG2Tug
DO THIS AND CHECK YOUR XBOX CONNECTION BEFORE TRYING TO PLAY

TRACK LIST UPDATE
01. Circuit de Catalunya - National Circuit
-> 10m/1.85m lap = 5.4 = 5 laps
Fastest Lap Time: TfR HausJunkie - 1:19.827

02. Camino Viejo de Monsterrat - Full Circuit
-> 10m/1.80m lap = 5.6 = 6 laps
Fastest Lap Time: TfR HausJunkie - 1:08.009

03. Le Mans Circuit de la Sarthe - Bugatti Circuit
-> 10m/2.6m lap = 3.8 = 4 laps
Fastest Lap Time: TfR HausJunkie - 1:49.458

04. Maple Valley - Full Circuit
-> 10m/3m lap = 3.3 = 3 laps
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 1:36.350

05. Twin Ring Montegi - Full Circuit
-> 10m/2.98m lap = 3.4 = 3 laps
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 2:06.350

06. Mugello - Full Circuit
-> 10m/3.26m lap = 3.1 = 3 laps
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 2:02.033

07. Road Atlanta - Full Circuit
-> 10m/2.54m lap = 3.9 = 4 laps
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 1:28.948

08. Sedona Raceway Park - Club Circuit
-> 10m/2.02m lap = 5 laps
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 1:13.185

09. Suzuka Circuit - East Circuit
-> 10m/1.39m lap = 7.19 = 7 laps
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 0:53.751


10. Road America - Full Circuit
-> 10m/4.05m lap = 2.5 = 3 laps
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 2:20.046

11.Nürburgring - Full Circuit
->10m/17.563m lap = 1 lap
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 8:24.324


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Anyone play Forza? (phill0046)*

Excellent racing from this week guys, get in on it








































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mercury26 (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh yeah, with my recently acquired Fanatec setup.


----------



## nthomas33 (Jun 13, 2009)

hmmmm sounds interseting. I might be in on that monday. I might have to actually buy the game instead of renting it, lol


----------



## nthomas33 (Jun 13, 2009)

annnnd i just realized I wont be home in time for this.


----------



## nthomas33 (Jun 13, 2009)

werrrd, I started working on a corrado just for this too, and then I was like, ****, I'll still be driving home from school


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (nthomas33)*

Pictures theme for this week... chaos in the valley
























































Fun racing guys 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (phill0046)*


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Anyone play Forza? (phill0046)*

Track lists are on the front page! Turn on tune in drop out!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Anyone play Forza? (phill0046)*

Awesome night guys, full all the way through


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *F1_Fan* »_Le Mans mayhem








Love-tap... baby, love-tap!








More mayhem... Suzuka-style.








I thought downforce meant more grip?!








I smell french fries... you burning biodiesel in that thing?











_Modified by phill0046 at 8:38 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Anyone play Forza? (phill0046)*

TIMES UPDATED!
Laguna will be off the list next week, I will pick a new track tonight that is about the same distance and level of skill. 

_Quote, originally posted by *F1_Fan* »_Man, I was driving like crap and kept starting from the last row! Probably led to much of the swearing


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Anyone play Forza? (phill0046)*

tonight!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Anyone play Forza? (phill0046)*

Front page update!!!!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Anyone play Forza? (phill0046)*


_Quote, originally posted by *F1_Fan* »_Good racing tonight guys!
When you're at the limits of traction don't start rubbing panels!








The bridge to hell








Second hand smoke








Strike anywhere match








1-2 finish








Good thing they're styrofoam!








Catalyuna T1... so predictable









_Modified by F1_Fan at 9:56 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Anyone play Forza? (phill0046)*


_Quote, originally posted by *F1_Fan* »_Good fun tonight. I seemed to be involved in most of the accidents either giving or receiving.







I think I tangled with Rheaume a couple of times... sorry dude.
phil about to execute a race-winning pass at LeMans. You can't tell from the photo but he flew through that chicane at warp speed.








sketchmaster doing what Catalyuna Turn 1 is famous for








Couple of new guys this week








Crappy collision detection... I knew I didn't hit this wall despite what I heard from the following drivers. WTF? Window shattered and I went spinning.








phil and I fooling around off the back of the race








Yeahhhhh... like I said... sorry Rheaume.

















_Modified by F1_Fan at 9:29 PM 4-26-2010_

_Modified by F1_Fan at 9:31 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

race day


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

F1_Fan said:


> This drift was a thing of beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

I want to play!

this looks like a good time!

BKM


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

racing starts at 9:30!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

9pm racin? anyone?


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

F1_Fan said:


> From this Monday's race
> 
> Not pretty!
> 
> ...


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

come on yous audi guys


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

F1_Fan said:


> OK, here it is... the Forza 3 VW mega imagepak!
> 
> Me and Rheaume3 and a close finish for 2nd/3rd
> 
> ...


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

:what:



F1_Fan said:


> OK, here it is... the Forza 3 VW mega imagepak!
> 
> Me and Rheaume3 and a close finish for 2nd/3rd
> 
> ...


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Up to B Class!!


----------

